# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحف الخرطوم الصادرة صباح اليوم الثلاثاء 14/2/2012م

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 



اسعد الله اوقاتكم بكل خير 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الصدى 




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*







*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*زفة الوان - يس على يس 





*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*قلم فى الكورة - مأمون ابوشيبة 




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*كبد الحقيقة - مزمل ابو القاسم 




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الزعيم 




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*

*

----------


## كدكول

*​مشكور ياغالي
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*بهدوء - علم الدين هاشم 



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*من خلف الكواليس - عصام هجو 



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*رزاز الحروف - احمد محمد احمد 





*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*فيض الحاطر - ياسر المنا 






*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*السوبر 




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ميدو77 الماسورة

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*وكفى - اسماعيل حسن 



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الاديب مؤمن الغالى يكتب 


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*فى الهدف - ابوبكر عابدين 




*

----------


## الدلميت

*دعوة فرق لها وزنها مثل زيسكو وبونامويا يمثل جدية الاعداد
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*رؤية - ابراهيم عبد الله 





*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الصحف السياسية والفنية 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب ميدو الرائع على الروائع

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الدار 




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*السودانى 







*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الوطن 





*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*فنون 




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الانتباهة 





*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 125 (21 من الأعضاء و 104 زائر)
mido77,أحمد محمد الحاج,almutwakil,مرتضي دياب+,Arif M,الخليل 9,الصادق عبد الوهاب,ابوسكين,ابوفاطمه,احمد جبريل,خلف الله الهادى,kartoub,midris3,سامى عبدالحميد,shkoko,sonstar,عمر صالح,عبر الاثير,هارون دياب,ود إدريس,كدكول


صباح الخير عليكم 
*

----------


## mozamel1

*مشكور يا زعيم
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا لك اخى على الاضافة
                        	*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*تسلم  كولا  الماسوره
                        	*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*تشكر ياميدو بس عموود وكفي اكون واضح زي عمود ابراهيم
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مصعب المقدم مضوي
					

تشكر ياميدو بس عموود وكفي اكون واضح زي عمود ابراهيم




حبيبنا مصعب تحياتى 

للاسف صحيفة السوبر ورق الطباعة المستخدم ردئ جداً ..
كما ان الخط المستخدم فى كتابة عمود - وكفى صغير وباهت  لذلك لم يكن واضح بالصورة المطلوبة ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخنا العظيم

*تسلم يا ميدو

  يديك العافية 

الف شكر على مجهودك المقدر ومزيدا من الابداع يا جميل
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكور ولدنا ميدو
الله يعرس ليك !!
*

----------


## senba

*وين عمود اخونا سلك يا جماعة؟ وشكرا للجهد المميز
                        	*

----------


## هيثم برعي

*مشكور يازعيم على الروائع
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*قمة الروعة
شكراً يا زعيم
                        	*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*تحية من زول بتقريف لقراءة الجرايد لمن يكون في السودان ويقعد يزازي ليها لمن تحكم مواعيد الغربة الوهم 
الف شكر وتقدير يا ميدو ( وربنا يخضر ضراعك ويكتر نفاعك)
والنشوف واحد من المواسير البتاوقو بي وراء الحيطة يقول عليك ماسورة ((( بقطع الكي بورد الليلو)))
                        	*

----------

